# Roommates really, really suck....



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

Just had to move out of my apartment due to roommate problems. had to bring my tank with me to the new spot and I'm starting to lose my rose bubble and "rabbitear" leather coral. Everything else including my super-awesome water trip snag (Fiji Torch Coral frag, two giant green pimple mushrooms, eagle-eye zooanthid rock, and this amazing blue thing I can't remember the name of all fo free!!!!) are doing fine. My blue-fin and chocolate damsel, strawberry pseudochromis, and spotted mandarin, are all doing fairly well. Although my mandarin hasn't eaten in a few days I'm beginning to wonder if my copepod population might have perished during the move considering how cold it was on the day we did it.

My water temp got down to 68 as soon as I got it all set back up, I took the heater out of my qt tank and added that to my 36 gallon and got the temp back up to 79 within the next 24 hours. all my other corals and anemones all perked back up immediately, except that leather and rose bubble. Anyone got any ideas for me?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Leathers don't like to be disrupted so it being last to open up does not surprise me. 
How does your water test out now? Did you use all the same water, or did you do a water change when you moved the tank? What is your salinity level? 
Good luck with your mandarin, they are hard to keep for a very long time in captivity. 
Hope everything gets back to normal in your tank soon. Keep us posted please on how things progress.


----------

